
The Wolfram Physics Project - sama
https://www.wolframphysics.org/
======
dang
I'm going to try to merge this thread with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22866284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22866284),
which was posted earlier. Bear with me, as this is not a simple surgery.

Edit: ok, that's done.

------
primitivesuave
Link is broken and needs to be updated to remove the `www.` prefix, which begs
the question - how did this get upvoted so high within 20 minutes?

~~~
Smaug123
One possible answer is that people had already seen the existence of the page,
but were now upvoting it because they already knew it was interesting. For
example, I have been reading this for the last couple of hours already because
I am subscribed to Wolfram's RSS feed.

